# Driving in Bc



## labanks (Jan 20, 2010)

How long can you drive in Bc on a english driving licence?
Do you have to take another test In Canada and is it easy ???
also what does it cost to take the test.

Lisa


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Lisa

You can drive on your British DL for 6 months as a visitor and 90 days as a new resident. 

You will have to retest for your driver's licence here in BC as there isn't a reciprocal agreement with the UK. There is the "written" Knowledge test and then the actual driving exam. Upon successful completion of both tests, you will be issued a BC driver's licence, as well as have your British DL returned to you. 

ICBC | Moving to B.C. from another country

Fees - 
ICBC | Licence Fees


You may also want to peruse the following link about getting insurance in BC and having your claims discount recognized in order to save some coin. ICBC, the provincially run vehicle insurance corporation, requests that prior claims history be presented in a certain way, otherwise it won't be accepted. It's difficult to get many of the insurance companies in the UK to detail your history in a policy point form, but hopefully you'll be able to get them to do so! There is a letter (application form) on the link that can be sent to your insurance company for them to complete. If you have difficulties getting the letter in the correct format, bring along the policy papers you received each time you renewed your insurance. That will help in determining your claims status here. 

ICBC | Moving to B.C.


Best of luck!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

labanks said:


> How long can you drive in Bc on a english driving licence?
> Do you have to take another test In Canada and is it easy ???
> also what does it cost to take the test.
> 
> Lisa


Refer to the following:- ICBC | Moving to B.C. from another country


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Must have missed that posted above, heh?


----------



## labanks (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for that :clap2:


----------

